# Antec Warranty Extension Campaign for  Select Products(PSUs)



## rijinpk1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Antec is conducting a Warranty Extension Campaign for Select Products(PSUs) from 1st July 2013 to 30th April 2014.

from the official website,


> 1. Once you purchase any one of the eligible products, kindly register the product and upload the scanned copy of the invoice of the product.
> The product models eligible and warranty details for this campaign are as below:
> BP series - BP300P/BP400PX – 2 + 1 ( 2 years default and 1 year additional warranty)
> VP Series - VP450P/VP550P/VP650P – 2 + 2 ( 2 years default and 2 year additional warranty)
> ...



This is a great move by Antec and will attract potential buyers. there are rules to follow. 


> Terms and Conditions
> 
> 1. This offer is valid only from 1st July 2013 to 30th April 2014 on select products as mentioned above. Any purchases
> made before or after the requisite dates aren’t eligible for this offer.
> ...



here is the source Antec - Support

anyhow, even it says that registration must be done within 14 days of purchase, try your luck if you haven't applied yet.Because i got my warranty extended for my 9 months old product.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 25, 2013)

Good move by antec


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 25, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Good move by antec



definitely it is. would be a welcome for antec select psu owners


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 25, 2013)

Welcome move by Antec.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 25, 2013)

Does anyone know who handles RMA of antec products in india ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 25, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Does anyone know who handles RMA of antec products in india ?



Here is what antec website says


> If your product needs to be returned within the warranty period, please do so through the retailer or distributor from whom you purchased the product.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 25, 2013)

^ And what if you purchased online?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 25, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ And what if you purchased online?



there e-mail support is there. that is what helped me to get extended warranty for my 9 months old product .


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 25, 2013)

They should make that extension permanent.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 25, 2013)

There was a time when we had VX series from Corsair? It had 5 years warranty no questions asked no registrations needed. Coolermaster GX Series is 5 years by default. There's going to one more series? I think its GM? Seasonic S12II 430 is also 5 years warranty???? Antec should rather release the newer units WITH 5 years warranty by default. I really don't think its a good thing, its nothing new. Its annoying that you have to register to get something that Corsair, CM and Seasonic gives by default. Just keep an eye on Antec pricing, just in case. Its a typical case of taking 1/3rd part of the food that you paid for and giving it back, saying that you're giving it "for free". What's there to scrutinize? What if distributors take a backflip? Before they hooked up with abacus and dozens of sub distris, they used to hope from one distributor to another. So if you're buying Antec, buy from shops which will take care of the rma on your behalf: like Prime ABGB, maybe SMC and IT Depot. 

But before Antec India was on good terms with me and cried about their 2011 model case which they called it as 'flagship' during 2013, they assured that it will be a replacement- not repair. If Antec India is true to their word, I think its good especially keeping BP300P and their 400w unit in mind, but they should consider implementing it by default. Most of the buyers aren't in the forum or some facebook page to keep a track on things. 

Their website is usually down or pretty much off, but I hope their mail servers are on the same server as where they're hosting their website. 

Speaking of websites:

This is Antec India's official website: Antec
This is Antec India's website run by IT Depot: Antec-India


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> There was a time when we had VX series from Corsair? It had 5 years warranty no questions asked no registrations needed. Coolermaster GX Series is 5 years by default. There's going to one more series? I think its GM? Seasonic S12II 430 is also 5 years warranty???? Antec should rather release the newer units WITH 5 years warranty by default. I really don't think its a good thing, its nothing new. Its annoying that you have to register to get something that Corsair, CM and Seasonic gives by default. Just keep an eye on Antec pricing, just in case. Its a typical case of taking 1/3rd part of the food that you paid for and giving it back, saying that you're giving it "for free". What's there to scrutinize? What if distributors take a backflip? Before they hooked up with abacus and dozens of sub distris, they used to hope from one distributor to another. So if you're buying Antec, buy from shops which will take care of the rma on your behalf: like Prime ABGB, maybe SMC and IT Depot.
> 
> But before Antec India was on good terms with me and cried about their 2011 model case which they called it as 'flagship' during 2013, they assured that it will be a replacement- not repair. If Antec India is true to their word, I think its good especially keeping BP300P and their 400w unit in mind, but they should consider implementing it by default. Most of the buyers aren't in the forum or some facebook page to keep a track on things.
> 
> ...



vx series is long gone. the supportive cx or gs series comes with 3 years warranty. seasonic s12 ii 430 also comes with 3 years warranty. only coolermaster now keeps up with 5 years warranty which is a good thing. the usual warranty given by antec (2 years) is not really good. but this campaign will help many. as saswat23 said, it would have been better if they make this extension  permanent. 
i should admit that their support is so so. sometimes they do not reply to emails.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 9, 2014)

How do you register . Cant find it on the site.

Shiva


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 9, 2014)

the site opens perfectly fine . fill all the details and then submit.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 9, 2014)

BUt I can't find the page to register the product. Can u post the direct link to the registration page??

Shiva


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 9, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> BUt I can't find the page to register the product. Can u post the direct link to the registration page??
> 
> Shiva



see the first post. i had given the source also. that is your registration page.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 10, 2014)

Ohh  sorry!

Shiva


----------



## sainath (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you OP! Successfully registered my Antec VP450P.


----------



## vivek.virgo (Mar 14, 2014)

FK shows 3 Years Antec India Warranty Antec VP450P I 450 Watts PSU - Antec: Flipkart.com ... where did they get that?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 14, 2014)

vivek.virgo said:


> FK shows 3 Years Antec India Warranty Antec VP450P I 450 Watts PSU - Antec: Flipkart.com ... where did they get that?



must be a typo. ask the seller about it.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 17, 2014)

Antec will gain popularity.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 2, 2014)

warranty extension campaign extended till 31st December 2014. . Act quick.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 30, 2014)

Warranty extension campaign extended till 31st Dec 2015.
Antec - Press Release


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 30, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> Warranty extension campaign extended till 31st Dec 2015.
> Antec - Press Release



Want want to make the statement clear - the *extended warranty* will be valid till 31st December 2015.


----------



## rayvonnegonsalves58936 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi. Recently purchased antec vp550p. Registered for the extended warranty. How can i know whether my product is registered or not. I have not got any email from antec as of yet. Not even any confirmation of the request being received. So can anyone step by step guide what next after registering the product?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 20, 2016)

[MENTION=316121]rayvonnegonsalves58936[/MENTION] ,i know i am very late to reply here. However i would like to know whether you had got any confirmation or not? 
sending a mail to antec customer care about the warranty status will help you know whether you got the warranty extended or not.


----------

